# Playing with my new camera...



## tnyr5 (May 16, 2020)

A couple shots of one of my Platantheras in bloom


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2020)

Cool. Where’d you get this from?


----------



## troy (May 16, 2020)

Wow!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2020)

The photos are just a bit blurred on my monitor. However, the
flowers are lovely. Type of camera?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2020)

Well composed! I love it when a photographer takes their time to create an image that speaks other than orchid language. In this case, I see a feathered white bird.


----------



## Ray (May 17, 2020)

You sure it’s not your eyes, Angela?


----------



## abax (May 17, 2020)

AT my age, it certainly could be. I do have my reading glasses on.
The second photo looks blurred; the first looks fine. In addition,
I hate my Lenovo computer after having a Mac for many years.
Sorry if the problem is me.


----------



## Rockbend (May 18, 2020)

abax said:


> The photos are just a bit blurred on my monitor. However, the
> flowers are lovely. Type of camera?


When you shoot macro images, the depth of the focus area gets reduced to millimeters or less. Parts of the flowers are in focus but the depth of field means all of the image is not in focus.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2020)

Nice, how do you grow them?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2020)

it is blurry. Macro is very difficult.
What equipment are you using? Can you focus stack?


----------



## abax (May 19, 2020)

Thank you Ozpaph! Ray scared me a little bit. ;>)


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 10, 2020)

Picky picky picky.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 11, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Picky picky picky.


.... and sooooo orange!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice photo and flowers! This is one of my favorite of the "fringed lip" Platantheras. Do you grow both of these? Any others?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 12, 2020)

Just the two species for now. I made Platanthera x bicolor, though. We'll see if the pods take. 
It's really quite amazing that the ciliaris is blooming; I deflasked it in January.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Just the two species for now. I made Platanthera x bicolor, though. We'll see if the pods take.
> It's really quite amazing that the ciliaris is blooming; I deflasked it in January.



WOW! Now that's FAST. I've seen thousands of these in habitat along the roads of northern Florida/southern Georgia and wondered about their reproduction. Now I know, very speedy for an orchid. The Japanese natives, Ponerorchis graminifolia and Spiranthes sinensis, are also very fast from seed. The Ponerorchis even flower *while still in flask! *

Nicely done.


----------

